
Tech designers should be licensed, says Silicon Valley designer Mike Monteiro - samsolomon
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-mike-monteiro-designer-license-20180330-htmlstory.html
======
deltron3030
He's a graphic design justice warrior and tribalist, without much regard about
anything else in public. He hates that devs and entrepreneurs are able to
create their own stuff and cut studied designers like him out of the equation.
The FB thing is just another opportunity for him to bitch about reality.

------
samsolomon
Mike Montiero is quite a character, but requiring designers to go through some
sort of licensing is absolutely ridiculous. As a commenter said, this will
only create a protectionist racket.

Also, what about product managers, engineers and others that make feature
decisions? What does it mean to be a licensed designer?

~~~
wallace_f
>I would bet that as soon as government begins infringing on the rights to
work which affect HN usere, suddenly everyone here would be a civil
libertarian.

I stated the above, and was downvoted for it a couple days ago. I would bet
your comment continues to receive more upvotes.

~~~
samsolomon
I've been here for a while—I'd say that most of those on Hacker News are civil
libertarians?

Looking at your previous comment, I think you were being downvoted for tone. I
doubt anyone here is in support of a license to cut hair.

------
saas_co_de
This article seems to be premised on the idea that Facebook's problems are
caused by its designers, not its investors and the regulatory environment that
it exists in.

The problems with FB are not a failure of design or engineering but a failure
of the business and political culture.

Can that failed business and political culture solve its problems by creating
onerous new laws on other people? I would think not, although they may try.

------
dahdum
He’s not arguing for something that makes his job harder, he’s arguing to
erect barriers to the job market to increase wages by capping supply.

------
etrautmann
It seems painfully obvious that licensing should be reserved for professions
where there are major consequences to violating standards (i.e. medicine and
law). Professions that bend more towards the arts may benefit from the
"protection racket" aspect of licensing, while costing the rest of society.

~~~
chrismcb
Why is that painfully obvious?

------
stefkors
Perhaps an ethics board will be a better solution.

~~~
dogma1138
What ethics? Ethic boards exist to oversee practice of professionals in fields
where their actions have major consequences on the lives of the people who use
their services.

------
joeblow9999
Licensed by whom?

~~~
colejohnson66
Maybe the same way lawyers are? A board set up by the state? Just guessing
here

